# What languages can you speak?



## Sglod (Mar 24, 2016)

I've pretty much always been interested in language and linguistics however I'm pretty useless at actually learning languages... It's learning all the vocabulary that stumps me...

In this thread, simply post which languages you speak and an example sentence from them. You can't include English. I'll go first:

Welsh:

*Mi gysgodd y ceffyl yn ei wely neithiwr.*
The horse slept in its bed last night. 

French:

*Où est l'homme qui salissait mes oignons?*
Where is the man who soiled my onions?


----------



## Superbird (Mar 24, 2016)

Spoiler: Je ne parle rien du français. Mais, chaque jour, j'apprends.



I do not speak any French. But, every day, I'm learning.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 24, 2016)

El espa~ol es mi lengua materna. (Spanish is my mother tongue.)

Je parle un petit peu de francais. (I can speak a little bit of French.)

(sorry for not putting the accents/tildes/whatever)


----------



## Autumn (Mar 24, 2016)

ho studio un' po italiano all'università per due semestre

(i have studied a little italian at university for two semesters)


----------



## Negrek (Mar 25, 2016)

我应该练习中文,可是太忙 (I should practice Chinese, but I'm too busy.)

Soy una hamburguesa. (I'm a hamburger.)


----------



## M&F (Mar 25, 2016)

Negrek said:


> Soy una hamburguesa. (I'm a hamburger.)


El que inventó la hamburguesa és un campeón!

Jedenfalls, ich bin Pommes frites. Ou talvez eu seja doce de leite.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 25, 2016)

Lladd dafad ddall (kill a blind sheep) 



Spoiler: welsh grammar



Yes I know mutations don't work that way but it wouldn't be a palindrome otherwise



And Sangfroidish's constant shitposting in my PM inbox _somehow_ got me to start learning Japanese. A good a reason as any, I suppose. I've gone to a fair few lessons and am slowly learning more kanji, though I think I should try to focus more on grammar at some point since I still can't form many sentences.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 25, 2016)

Murkrow said:


> And Sangfroidish's constant shitposting in my PM inbox _somehow_ got me to start learning Japanese


Implying it's not just because you're a disgusting weeblord


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 25, 2016)

Halveringstid: Fulla livskonsekvenser!

Det är en bra dag för att göra vad som måste göras av mig och hjälpa min bror besegra fienderna.

John Freeman sa "Zombie-spöken, åk härifrån!" och zombie-spökena sa "Men det här är vårt hus!" och John Freeman tyckte synd om dem eftersom de inte kunde bo där längre eftersom de var zombie-spöken så han sprängde huset och dödade zombie-spökena så att de kunde vila i frid.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 25, 2016)

John Stalvern esperó. Las luces sobre el parpadeaban y chispeaban sobre el aire. Había demonios en la base.

Él no los podía ver, pero los había esperado por años. Sus advertencias hacia Cernel Joson no fueron escuchadas y ahora era demasiado tarde, demasiado tarde para hoy, de todas maneras

John había sido un marine espacial por catorce años. Cuando él era joven veía las naves espaciales y le decía a su padre “yo quiero estar en una de esas naves papi”

Papa dijo “¡NO, vas a ser muerto por demonios!”

Hubo un tiempo en el que le creyó. Pero cuando se volvió mayorcete se detuvo. Pero ahora en la estación espacial base de la UAC el sabia donde estaban los demonios.

“eso es Joson” agrietoro la radio. “¡tú debes enfrentar a los demonios!”

Entonces John obtuvo su rifle de plasma y voló la pared.

“¡Él va a matarnos!” dijeron los demonios “yo le disparare” dijo el Cyber-demonio y disparo un cohete John plasmeo hacia él e intento reventarlo. Pero cuando el techo cayó, ellos quedaron atrapado e incapaces de matar.

“¡NO! Yo debo matar a los demonios” el grito La radio dijo “no John, tu eres los demonios”

Y entonces John era un zombi.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 25, 2016)

grazie


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 26, 2016)

Á íslensku hefur helmingunartími ekkert með líf að gera. (In Icelandic, half-lives don't have anything to do with life.)

Jeg ved ikke hvad jeg skal sige på dansk. (I don't know what to say in Danish.)

Ich habe meinen Kugelschreiber vergessen. (I have forgotten my ballpoint pen.)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 26, 2016)

Hai semua, apa yang sedang berlaku di sini? Nah, ini saya bercakap dalam Bahasa Melayu. (Hi everyone, what's going on here? Well, this is me speaking Malay.)

so am i nichijou now


----------



## Zapi (Mar 26, 2016)

Mon français est très mauvais, mais je suppose qu'il compte.
(My French is very bad, but I suppose it counts.)


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 26, 2016)

日本語がちょっとだけ話せるから、この文をなおさなければいけないでしょう。
I can only speak a little Japanese, so this sentence probably needs to be corrected.

I can also understand basic spoken Mandarin, but I can't read or write it and my pronunciation is terrible so I don't think that counts.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 26, 2016)

Butterfree said:


> Ich habe meinen Kugelschreiber vergessen. (I have forgotten my ballpoint pen.)


Alle die coole Kinder nennen es einen "Kuli"!

Ich spreche Deutsch, aber... nicht so gut.  Ich wohne in Deutschland, aber ich gehe nicht gern weg von Basis.

i canot speak englis


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2016)

Äidinkieleni on suomi. (My native language is Finnish.)

I'm also near native level in English.

I also know the bare basics of Swedish, Spanish, German, Russian and Japanese (can't read the symbols yet, but romaji i.e. the Latin letter variety is a piece of cake).


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 21, 2016)

Czech:
V koupelně byl šnek, tak jsem ho šla vyhodit.
There was a snail in the bathroom, so I went to throw it out.

German:
Du musst den Puppenhändler immer ansehen.
You must look at the puppet salesman all the time.

Spanish:
La paloma está sentada en un ciervo y nos mira.
The dove is sitting on a deer and looking at us.


----------



## Luna (Nov 22, 2016)

I can speak English, fluent American Sign language and I can possibly hold a conversation in French? Other than that, that's it though.


----------



## Light (Dec 14, 2016)

来学期が終わると、日本語の副専攻をもらう。ポケモンムーンを日本語でしてみようが、よく辞書を使わなきゃならない。
(I'll get my Japanese minor when next semester finishes. I intend to try playing Pokemon Moon in Japanese, but I'll have to use a dictionary a lot.)


----------



## norblarchoop (Dec 21, 2016)

iyay ancay eakspay igpay atinlay


----------

